
GitLab.com down - neogenix
Also their status page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.gitlab.com&#x2F; seems to be down?
======
michielr
They're having some trouble with their latest deployment it seems:
[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/829677552314810368](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/829677552314810368)

edit: It's the Redis cluster:
[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/829680989538492416](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/829680989538492416)

